# Transistor UJT en Matlab



## fabiancho22 (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola amigos querría pesirles ayuda ya que debo simular un circuito de potencia mediante matlab, en el cual se hace uso de un transistor unijuntura, estoy revisando las librerias de electronica de potencia y no encuentro dicho transistor, les agradecería me indiquen la manera como pueda realizar mi simulación. Gracias.


----------



## betodj (Abr 19, 2011)

No sabia que MATLAB (matrix laboratory) tenga libreria de electronica de potencia 


Quiza te pueda servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/reemplazar-transistor-unijuntura-51692/


Esperemos más respuestas de los colegas...


Un saludo..


----------

